

Flipped Classrooms Give Every Student A Chance To Succeed - littleidea
http://schoolsofthought.blogs.cnn.com/2012/01/18/my-view-flipped-classrooms-give-every-student-a-chance-to-succeed/

======
greedoshotlast
I had one professor in college (Physics) who taught using this model. I
created pod-casts for all his lectures and sent then home as homework. Then
during class he would work problems (designed to teach key concepts that lined
up with the pod-casts he had been sending home), it was a great model. Given
this was a college introductory class, so about 50 students. It worked well.
He had the lowest drop/fail rate of all the other professors, who taught the
same class material. I have long found working example problems for
Math/Science classes to be the best way to prepare for an exam. This model of
flipping what is done during the classroom time, definitely works. I hope more
educators adopt his model or at the least try it out.

